# LTZ Suspension Pics



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

*One more & again its not the best..*


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

GoldenRS said:


> I took some pics of the LTZ suspension while putting our snow tires on. Some of them aren't the best but a few are of the Z-Link and rear suspension bar.
> 
> Also here's the link for the Snow Tire pics done this morning before the storm hit..Already 12" on the ground..Wife loves the way the car handles in the snow.
> 
> ...


Just curious, now that you have 16" for snows, when your car came with 18", is your speedometer still accurate. Also your TPMS sensors, did you add them to your snows and relearn the tire positions ? Or did you leave them off and the tire light is on.

In Toronto, Ontario we're expecting about a foot of snow overnight, but that's alright tomorrow is Family Day long weekend for us Ontarian's.


----------



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

The only questionable thing about the LTZ suspension is GM's decision to use a plastic piece to attach the front sway bar to the struts. I hope someone comes out with an upgrade made of metal, preferably made of aluminum. Good pictures.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

cruzers said:


> Just curious, now that you have 16" for snows, when your car came with 18", is your speedometer still accurate. Also your TPMS sensors, did you add them to your snows and relearn the tire positions ? Or did you leave them off and the tire light is on.
> 
> In Toronto, Ontario we're expecting about a foot of snow overnight, but that's alright tomorrow is Family Day long weekend for us Ontarian's.


The speedo is fine as the ratio from the 16" to the 18" is about 1%..I believe if she's doing 60mph with the 16" on, she's really doing 60.5mph. 
TPMS weren't added since the light won't bug us. We had a similar setup on our 07' Aura and the light stayed lite and that was all..Plus I check the air once a week on all my vehicles..The funny thing is that the TPMS warning light has yet to be triggered as of tonight when my wife came home from work in the storm and that was about a 6mile drive..



Spaceme said:


> The only questionable thing about the LTZ suspension is GM's decision to use a plastic piece to attach the front sway bar to the struts. I hope someone comes out with an upgrade made of metal, preferably made of aluminum. Good pictures.


Yeah thats a similar setup that I have on my 00' Sable with the plastic swaybar link. Even though my Sable only has 42K original, I ended up replacing mine this last summer with metal ones that tightened up the front end a little bit..


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Sometimes the areas company's use to save money just makes no sense to me. Like plastic cam gears or this example.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Sometimes the areas company's use to save money just makes no sense to me. Like plastic cam gears or this example.


Exactly..Like at work,the chairs are the crappiest material and we go through them like water as people sit in them 24/7..Made suggestions on better quality and little higher price,shot down stating the economical times we live in..


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

GoldenRS said:


> The speedo is fine as the ratio from the 16" to the 18" is about 1%..I believe if she's doing 60mph with the 16" on, she's really doing 60.5mph.
> TPMS weren't added since the light won't bug us. We had a similar setup on our 07' Aura and the light stayed lite and that was all..Plus I check the air once a week on all my vehicles..The funny thing is that the TPMS warning light has yet to be triggered as of tonight when my wife came home from work in the storm and that was about a 6mile drive..
> 
> I'd say the 1% is a fair estimate. I verified the speedo against my GPS and it was right there. Since the speedo doesnt go by tenths it is hard to tell exactly.
> ...


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

TSURacing said:


> GoldenRS said:
> 
> 
> > The speedo is fine as the ratio from the 16" to the 18" is about 1%..I believe if she's doing 60mph with the 16" on, she's really doing 60.5mph.
> ...


----------

